

Show HN: FFT Demo Page in JavaScript - watmough
http://jonathanwatmough.com/fftDemo/

======
watmough
I support a major commercial G&G app, and I was interested in how easy it
would be to make a half complex transform, without the slow turnaround of
messing with the guts of 5 million lines of C#, C++, C, Fortran etc.

